# Are apples bait?



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I had a chance to get some apples to put out where I'll hunt deer in the fall, but I was afraid that would be considered baiting if I hunted turkeys in that area. I know grain would be turkey baiting, but are apples? I don't want to take the chance.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

id be very carefull!!!


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

beetlebailey said:


> id be very carefull!!!


I'm not even going to take the chance. If I put out the apples there will be no turkey hunting.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Star1pup said:


> I'm not even going to take the chance. If I put out the apples there will be no turkey hunting.


 That's probably a good decision because if you put them there it would probably be considered baiting.


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

How far from said bait would a hunter need to be to be legal..........just curious


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Hardtop said:


> How far from said bait would a hunter need to be to be legal..........just curious


 The law says that the bait must be removed 10 days before you hunt the area. There is no mention of a legal distance away to hunt if the bait is still there.


----------

